# La Paz's Fresh Produce Availability



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

_Hola!_ 

We are planning to leave for La Paz next month and we were wondering what examples of fresh produce are available there?

_Gracias!_


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

En este nuevo mercado, pescadores, agricultores y ganaderos tendrán un punto de venta, lo que permitirá a la ciudadanía, asegura Armando Covarrubias Flores, obtener mejores precios en muchos productos, con descuentos de hasta el 50% y tratándose de productos orgánicos.

In this new market, fishermen, farmers and ranchers have a point of sale, which will allow citizens, says Armando Covarrubias Flores, better prices on many products with discounts up to 50% and in the case of organic products.

SerÃ¡ el mercado de Chametla â€œel primero en su tipo en todo BCSâ€� | Peninsular Digital


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

There's a large public market called Mercado Bravo downtown on Revolución between Bravo and Ocampo. It's open most of the time and has just about everything, but I don't know exact hours of individual vendors. Many may close in the afternoons for lunch/siesta. On Tuesday and Saturday mornings 9-12, you could try the smaller, more foreigner-friendly Mercado Madero, on Madero between Constitución and 5 de Mayo, and the Tanguis Palmar at 5 de Febrero and Rangel. Each has a selection of produce, which is essentially seasonal and varies according to how the vendors' crops are doing. Many other products as well: honey, jam, bread, eggs, and so on. Much of the produce is organic, locally grown, and in better shape than is common in the supermarkets unless you hit them just right. 

Chametla (as mentioned in Sparks's post) is some distance from town, on the highway just after the turnoff to the airport. Not a big deal if you have a car, but it might not be so easy to get there with public transportation. I don't know the exact location of the market, but Chametla isn't all that big.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*La. Paz*



sparks said:


> En este nuevo mercado, pescadores, agricultores y ganaderos tendrán un punto de venta, lo que permitirá a la ciudadanía, asegura Armando Covarrubias Flores, obtener mejores precios en muchos productos, con descuentos de hasta el 50% y tratándose de productos orgánicos.
> 
> In this new market, fishermen, farmers and ranchers have a point of sale, which will allow citizens, says Armando Covarrubias Flores, better prices on many products with discounts up to 50% and in the case of organic products.


ANYONE HAVE ANY GOOD INFO ON MOVING TO LAPAZ (for expats..)


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

So what fruits are in season now? I imagine mangos should be available. Papayas, bananas and young cococuts have year round availability if I'm not mistaken.

Looking forward to our trip!

_Gracias!_


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*la paz*

are you moving there and what do you like about LaPaz '


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

islandlady11 said:


> are you moving there and what do you like about LaPaz '


We've never been to La Paz but we like drier climates, warm weather, mountains and beaches and La Paz fits the bill!

We plan on doing quite a bit of traveling the amount of time we end up staying there depends on how much we like it once there.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

For in depth La Paz .... I would try the Yahoo Group - La Paz Gringos


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

sparks said:


> For in depth La Paz .... I would try the Yahoo Group - La Paz Gringos


Thank you very much! I will join the group!


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

I will check that out..thx so much.


----------



## bajablanca (Jun 8, 2014)

Travellover, there is fruit everywhere in La Paz! The big seller at the moment is STRAWBERRIES. very delicious. The other biggie are the mangoes. Different kinds and delicious.

There is an organic market on Madero street, right before the Cathedral, on .tuesdays and .fridays. Go to the GotBaja? Store which is right there. Their FREE maps give you tons of useful info on places to stay, restaurants, cafes, with a map that is just perfect.

[deleted]


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

BajaBlanca, I read somewhere that there is a B&B in La Bocana for sale, know anything about this?


----------



## bajablanca (Jun 8, 2014)

BTW. The climate in La Paz is far from dry. It is VERY humid.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> BajaBlanca, I read somewhere that there is a B&B in La Bocana for sale, know anything about this?


Interesting question, chicois8. I was wondering the same thing  .


----------



## bajablanca (Jun 8, 2014)

Chicois, that is WAY off topic. Perhaps send me a private msg and I can answer any questions (


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well excuse me Blanca, I saw you were from La Bocana so I just thought I would ask, not the first time on the board someone has gone of topic... Also the moderator thought it was OK.......chill out!


----------



## bajablanca (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi again, sorry about the off topic comment, I thought I would get in trouble for posting any B&B info! < snip> La bocana is a gorgeous town and I am honored that you have even heard about our place LOL

This is a tiny community of 600 Mexicans and 5 ****** families. We are on the Pacific, so the weather usually varies between 70 - 75 with wind, and I mean WINDS with caps, every afternoon. Cool, never swampy humid except when there is a hurricane down south.

At any rate, <snip> we have our other home here as well, so we will NOT be leaving. We want to buy a place in La Paz for a change of pace. 

Please ask away, I am happy to answer any questions ! <snip>

and I did a very complete report on La Paz there. We spent a month exploring.

Did I chill enough chico? Hope so and again, sorry. (((


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

TravelLover said:


> We've never been to La Paz but we like drier climates, warm weather, mountains and beaches and La Paz fits the bill!
> 
> We plan on doing quite a bit of traveling the amount of time we end up staying there depends on how much we like it once there.


I was in La Paz for a few weeks 3 years ago. I really like this city. It's not a tourist town...its a working Mexican city with a friendly and educated population. The city seemed very safe to me. I rented a car while there to explore Todos Santos, Cabo and close by beaches. Belandra is amazing! I didnt run into any traffic problems.
I was there in early April...it was beautiful. La Paz is home base for most of the expat boating community sailing the Sea of Cortez. An interesting group of folks that I will be joining in 4 months. Good luck!


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

bajablanca said:


> Travellover, there is fruit everywhere in La Paz! The big seller at the moment is STRAWBERRIES. very delicious. The other biggie are the mangoes. Different kinds and delicious.
> 
> There is an organic market on Madero street, right before the Cathedral, on .tuesdays and .fridays. Go to the GotBaja? Store which is right there. Their FREE maps give you tons of useful info on places to stay, restaurants, cafes, with a map that is just perfect.
> 
> [deleted]


The best strawberries I ever ate I got in Costa Rica. They were tiny and really SWEET! I'm hoping to find similar strawberries in La Paz.

When we lived in Panama we would buy a bag of 100 mangos for $7! I'm glad we will be arriving in La Paz during mango season! 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 MANGOS!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------

